# Look at this cute pattern.



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

This is so cute, thought I would share the pattern.

http://gosyo.co.jp/english/pattern/eHTML/ePDF/1101/3w/amikomo-7_Cleaning_Mitt.pdf


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Saved - for future grandkids!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I am printing this off as I post. They would make darling kid bath mitts and might actually make housework fun for me! Thanks!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Wish I could crochet (


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

Oshkosh Oma, the pattern is perfect for something I was trying to envision. A KP member shared her spa mitts pattern with me. I plan to knit her spa mitts for my girls in family for Christmas and was trying to figure out how to downsize her pattern for my great grandchildren. Thank you for giving me the incentive and know how. Oma Ione


----------



## bewareofpixels (Feb 18, 2016)

Love it! I'll learn to crochet...someday lol.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

jmf6406 said:


> I am printing this off as I post. They would make darling kid bath mitts and might actually make housework fun for me! Thanks!


I was thinking of the same thing. Wouldn't it be cute to add a few to a baby shower gift?


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Woud make nice hand puppets - I used to make them out of washcloths


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Very cute,indeed. Thanks!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Very cute. It says acrylic yarn. Do you think I could use Redheart acrylic? I have so much in my stash and don't want to buy more yarn.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Bubba24 said:


> Very cute. It says acrylic yarn. Do you think I could use Redheart acrylic? I have so much in my stash and don't want to buy more yarn.


I think Red heart yarn would work fine for it.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

So cute!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I think going to use cotton yarn. Just to see what happens.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So cute. Thanks.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I wonder if using acrylic yarn washed with no fabric softener would work as a dust mitt? I could take my teddy or pig or frog out to go dusting like I was 6 years old and playing with stuffed toys Maybe I could have pretend conversations with them as I worked? Maybe I should be locked up for lunacy?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

These are wonderful- thanks so much for sharing with us! My grandson may be a little too old for these in the tub with him, but if I make some to clean with around the house, I bet they will come up missing.....and found in his bath basket!!! thank you, thank you!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> I wonder if using acrylic yarn washed with no fabric softener would work as a dust mitt? I could take my teddy or pig or frog out to go dusting like I was 6 years old and playing with stuffed toys Maybe I could have pretend conversations with them as I worked? Maybe I should be locked up for lunacy?


Well, if you get locked up....I'll be right behind you! I was thinking the same. Maybe these would be a good way to get younger children to help with dusting??? It would sure put a smile on my face to use these to dust!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Well, if you get locked up....I'll be right behind you! I was thinking the same. Maybe these would be a good way to get younger children to help with dusting??? It would sure put a smile on my face to use these to dust!


I wonder if using a smaller hook and thinner yarn would make the mitt small enough for little hands? An adult sized mitt would probably be too big. Of course those of you who are much more clever than me will know how to adjust the pattern. Ideas?


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you for sharing but they are so cute I would not want to use them! :sm02:


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I love it. Want to make for my grandchildren. I can do basic crochet see if I can crochet this? Thanks for the link.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

jmf6406 said:


> I wonder if using acrylic yarn washed with no fabric softener would work as a dust mitt? I could take my teddy or pig or frog out to go dusting like I was 6 years old and playing with stuffed toys Maybe I could have pretend conversations with them as I worked? Maybe I should be locked up for lunacy?


LOL you have a great sense of humor!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Darling, thanks for the link!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

adorable, thanks so much for giving the link...have saved it...it would be perfect for my granddaughter!!!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for the link


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

Very cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks. Now I have to make some for my new grandbaby coming in Jan.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

thanks for posting!-so adorable!


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

They are cute. Thank you.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> Very cute. It says acrylic yarn. Do you think I could use Redheart acrylic? I have so much in my stash and don't want to buy more yarn.


I have made baby wash cloth mitts and I always use cotton yarn such as sugar-n-cream. I would not use acrylic yarn just as I would not use acrylic yarn for a dish cloth.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Those are great! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Tku! :sm02:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

How cute. Thanks for the pattern link as well. :sm24:


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Super cute--would make a great bath mitt for children, too!


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

I made several of these puppy and frog bath mitts for my grandchildren several years ago and they were a big hit.
I still see them now and then at the tub or in the toy box. I used cotton. The colors held.


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

so cute! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bboerner (Nov 10, 2015)

As a teacher, I see puppets!! The children just love puppets. Thank you!


----------

